# Anyone try the cobalt boluses?



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Howdy folks,

Saw a new product by UltraCruz - cobalt boluses for goats. Anyone ever try these out before? I'm really interested in them, since it has been near impossible to get any feed stores to order me in some cobalt blocks >_<


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd be interested in finding out the same.onder:

No one will order cobalt blocks up here either.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I never knew goats had any special need for cobalt.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bumping this up..this didnt get a lot of chatter but Im interested in knowing more...I know I have an issue here and I cant find a block any where..

heres the product link

http://www.scbt.com/datasheet-394507-ultracruz-sheep-and-goat-cobalt-bolus.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know Jill had said something about wanting to try them.. Not sure if she did of not though.. 
I haven't found a block yet either..  still looking! Lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't try them, I didn't end up with a "disposable" wether to experiment on this year. 
I just found a mill that makes the blocks though and have 80 lbs on order for this weekend.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I paid the shipping and just bought the block. They do lick it. Their coats are softer than before. It will be YEARS before I will have to buy another one. Was worth just ordering the darn thing and not fretting anymore about it.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

What does cobalt do for them?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What about leaving one out in the weather? My boys only have a calf hut and it would get gross in there I would think... I could get something to have it hang on the fence or wall...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't leave it out in the weather. Mine is in the barn.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> What does cobalt do for them?


Takethelead here is a quote from this link...

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/nutrition/cobaltsulfate2.shtml



> Signs of Cobalt Deficiency:
> When ruminants are on a cobalt deficient diet, there is a gradual loss of appetite, weight loss, muscle wasting, depraved appetite, anemia, and eventually death (Underwood and Suttle, 1999). The animals appear as if they have been starved, except that the visible mucus membranes are blanched and the skin is pale and fragile. Secondary signs of a cobalt deficiency include fatty liver, increased mortality of offspring shortly after birth, increased susceptibility to infectious agents and infertility.
> 
> The rapid loss of appetite in cobalt deficient ruminants is not nearly as obvious in vitamin B12 deficient monogastric animals. Monogastric energy metabolism is based on glucose absorbed from the small intestine, while ruminants get approximately 70% of their metabolizable energy from volatile fatty acids produced in the rumen. Acetate, propionate and butyrate are the main volatile fatty acids utilized for energy. Normal propionate metabolism requires vitamin B12. Accumulation of propionate in the blood rapidly depresses appetite (Farningham and Whyte, 1993), and there is an inverse relationship between feed intake and propionate clearance in cobalt-deficient sheep (Marston et al., 1972).


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I wouldn't leave it out in the weather. Mine is in the barn.


That's what I figured... I just don't reall have a good place to put one for the boys right now...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

So Jill...why are you hesitant about the bolus..?? I was wondering if it would be too much..I seen a pic of the bolus..its 2 1/2 times larger then a 4 gram copper bolus (pictured)...I know I have a few in my herd who could use B 12...and I can give that through injection of B12 or B complex plus.....just trying to gather some info...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It has nothing to do with the bolus at all, I'm sure that they are fine and have been tested well. It's because in my breeding program, I'm trying to reduce the dependence on these kinds of things and if the bolus is in there working all the time, I can't see if I'm achieving my goals.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just wondering if this block would work at all.....fairly cheap....and very, uh....blue.
http://www.tscstores.com/20KG-COBALT-IODIZED-SALT-BLOCK-P3565.aspx#.VG6jvvnF-aI


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My old ones were very pretty blue. I haven't seen the new ones yet. They work just fine. 

Back in the old days there were no loose minerals, We had a bank of blocks, blue, tan, and red/brown.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Where can I get a block online? I never knew that goats really could get cobalt deficient or had a need for it.. I think thats what could be wrong with one of my feminine does.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Amazon has them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Jill...just wanted to be sure there wasnt something scary about the bolus lol...


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Would you just leave it out all the time? Or just occasionally put it out?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> My old ones were very pretty blue. I haven't seen the new ones yet. They work just fine.
> 
> Back in the old days there were no loose minerals, We had a bank of blocks, blue, tan, and red/brown.


So with loose minerals, you don't usually need them then?

I bet it was pretty with all the colored blocks :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

JT- see my previous post...there is a link


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I leave it out all the time along with a vitamin block, a prehistoric sea salt rock, loose minerals, and kelp. They truly do pick what they need. The boys have a choice of pretty block salts near their water tank. The salt makes them drink more, which helps prevent UC. 

This is me though, others may find that something different works better for them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you forgot the link...

I find that the loose minerals don't have enough Cobalt in them and they do need more.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good to know...guess I'll have to order a couple.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I find that the loose minerals don't have enough Cobalt in them and they do need more.


this is my thought....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I added the link...............:rainbow:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I remember back when all my goats needed was the brown trace mineral cattle blocks just for the salt :lol: And as the years progressed, the feed was getting more and more deficient of it's own minerals and the animals weren't getting enough, so they started getting loose minerals and the block, then they started needing the minerals, blocks and vitamins shots, then the minerals, vitamin shots, extra selenium, then add copper to that, and everything else and it all really adds up! :lol:
I don't think anyone will get very far in breeding goats that don't need as much minerals, the world is just so deficient, the feed they get is pretty much empty, their bodies will constantly be seeking the minerals and vitamins that food doesn't give them anymore.

I'll check out the link for the block though, but if it's $50, it'll have to wait, that's what I pay for the minerals they get :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No not goats that don't need minerals at all. Goats that can get enough from wild foods they can go out hiking for a summer without crashing from deficiency. Like if you were going to thru hike the Pacific Crest Trail. They would be eating in the forest where the minerals are still in the trees and brush. It's just less to carry long term. 
Some already need more than others, I'm just trying to stick with the ones that need less to see if it helps with load weight.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

The block is cheap it'd the shipping that will kill you I am going to see if my mom can order one to tsc then the store ships it and I just have to pay for it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, now I am having a hard time finding it where you can actually buy it...I like the idea of iodized salt cobalt but can't find where to purchase...any ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Amazon. You have few enough goats that the shipping still makes it worth it. It will take an extremely long time for them to go through one.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ryann said:


> The block is cheap it'd the shipping that will kill you I am going to see if my mom can order one to tsc then the store ships it and I just have to pay for it


Let me know in that too! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Karen


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well think of it this way, mine take like 6 months to finish off a block, no matter what it is, so $35 for a block that will last you guys even longer isn't that bad. Think of it as $6 a month if it lasts you 6 months.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well think of it this way, mine take like 6 months to finish off a block, no matter what it is, so $35 for a block that will last you guys even longer isn't that bad. Think of it as $6 a month if it lasts you 6 months.


I agree it takes awhile for them to go threw it. I think it took about 7-8 months for the goats to get theirs way down. But you guys can also try local feed stores. My tractor supply does not have them but the feed store does. The other feed store does not carry them but can order. For sure worth the time to call and ask.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh and happy bleats. The size of the bolus will work on full grown goats, it looks to be the same size I buy and fill for the goats copper. If you get a small balling gun ($1.99ish) it will fit right into it 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks Jessica : )


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use them because I can't get cobalt loose or in blocks. My area is defecient in cobalt.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you happy with the results you are having lottsofgoats? how often do you bolus them with it??


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, and where do you find out if you are low on cobalt in your area?


----------



## Scienceisfun (Mar 4, 2017)

I use them one every year for my sheep and goats. Its amazing i feed only forage and this helps them maintain the nutrients and b12 which goats need, i also cooper bolus every six months because in texas cooper is nil. I never have to worm or do any special treatment.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I just today called to local feed stores to find out about cobalt licks. One always has them and the other had just run out so maybe trying your local feed store and they can order you a block if they don't carry it. I am going to go get one - seeing some issues with 2 does and skin problems and have tried everything but cobalt so will add it. I looked up about the bolus but worry if they don't need it - wondering if block wouldn't be better. They usually take what they need.


----------

